# interface & optocoupler



## mahmoud_sbiah (18 أبريل 2012)

*السلام عليكم 
انا بدي اعمل دائرة انتر فيس ودوائر العزل عباره عن ابتوكبلر فما هو الابتوكبلر المناسب لذلك ..... الابتوكبلر المتوفر عندي 4n25


لو كلمة وحده بس بتمنى من الجميع يفيدين بمعلومة ولو بسيطة
*​


----------



## noureldiien (28 مايو 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t369018.html#post2967677


----------

